# neo-con think-tank



## RuK

Désolée - j'ai un besoin urgent -- une bonne traduction de "neo-con think-tank", I get the neo-con, but think tank is breaking my head.


----------



## edwingill

groupe  de réflexion. or you can use groupe d'experts


----------



## RuK

Thanks
Ruth


----------



## charlie2

Is it the same thing as _laboratoire d'idées_ ?


----------



## edwingill

charlie2 said:


> Is it the same thing as _laboratoire d'idées_ ?


yes you can use this as well as the above


----------



## charlie2

Thank you.


----------



## hibouette

Here is a definition

think tank (plural think tanks)  
Definition:  
consultative committee: a committee of experts that undertakes research or gives advice, especially to a government
http://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_/think-tank.html


Je dirais :
Groupe de réfléxion, 
groupe d'étude, 
ou conciliabule (un peu négatif)


----------



## charlie2

hibouette said:


> ...
> Je dirais :
> ...ou conciliabule (un peu négatif)


You mean we can have a _negative_ think-tank, doing what?


----------



## hibouette

> Posté par *hibouette*
> 
> 
> ...
> Je dirais :
> ...ou conciliabule (un peu négatif)
> You mean we can have a _negative_ think-tank, doing what?


 

Non, I meant that a conciliabule is often a big, long meeting performed to take decisions and that often doesn't produce any ...


----------



## charlie2

hibouette said:


> Non, I meant that a conciliabule is often a big, long meeting performed to take decisions and that often doesn't produce any ...


Oh, I see.  Thanks.


----------



## geve

hibouette said:


> Non, I meant that a conciliabule is often a big, long meeting performed to take decisions and that often doesn't produce any ...


It could also imply a meeting that is partly held secret, where people have taken decisions that will affect many others without them knowing, a small party of people bending their heads together so that no one can hear what they say... but that might be just me  

I hear _groupe de réflexion_ more often than _laboratoire d'idées_ - but I would have no problems to understand the latter. This is how I would have understood "think tank" - but then I didn't know the exact meaning of "think tank"... I think we might be using the anglicism for broader meaning than that in French. Given hibouette's definition, couldn't it simply be _comité consultatif_?

Et, euh, what does "neo-con" mean??


----------



## charlie2

geve said:


> ...
> Et, euh, what does "neo-con" mean??


It is here, I think.


----------



## geve

charlie2 said:


> It is here, I think.


Ah, ok, "neoconservatism"... not this con then  It makes more sense! Thanks Charlie.


----------



## JackD

Non, comité consultatif ne marche pas pour le think-tank, car en fait ce sont même plus que des groupes de réflexion, ce sont des machines à penser la propagande et à produire de l'idéologie. Ce sont eux qui auraient "pensé" l'invasion en Irak et ce, bien avant 9/11, ils forment le soutien idèologique de Bush et orchestrent sa politique. 

Il y en a bien sûr du côté démocrate aussi, et d'autres moins politiques. A ces derniers, le terme de laboratoire d'idées s'appliquerait bien, je trouve.


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour,  

Je me souviens que _'think tank'_ m'avait aussi marquée... Ici


----------



## geve

Ah, je comprends mieux... Et la DGLF propose également "laboratoire d'idées" - comme l'office québécois - avec cette définition (je la copie ici pour mémoire, car vous avez tous déjà compris !) :


> Groupe plus ou moins formel dont les membres interviennent dans les débats publics sur les grands problèmes économiques et de société, parallèlement aux travaux effectués par les administrations publiques.


----------



## RuK

J'ai pris groupe d'experts et plus loin groupe de reflexion, mais en fait je ne sais pas si j'ai bien fait. Un think tank est tout de même une grosse boîte institutionnel, où on publie des articles et où on discute d'idées (le cas échéant, des idées conservatrice type Bush, mais il y en a de gauche, comme on a dit en haut). Peut-être n'existeraient-ils pas en France, ou alors seulement sur le plan européen? l'Institut Français de Relations Internationales ressemble a un think tank, j'irai plus tard voir sur leur site. Merci en tout cas, vous m'avez bien aidée.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Un ramassis d'éminences grises ? 
(ok, c'est péjoratif !  )


----------



## Iznogoud

Les "think tanks" ont un statut officiel reconnu par les institutions de l'Union européennes sous le vocable français de "Cercle de réflexion".

Ceci dit, j'aime bien "laboratoire d'idées".


----------



## Loic

Si, si, les groupes/cercles de réflexion existent bel et bien en Europe: voir le milieu de cette page : http://www.syti.net/Organisations.html


----------



## sapin

Un think tank est plus qu'un "groupe de réflexion", c'est une organisation, une boite qui engage du monde. Sur le forum espagnol-anglais, ils suggèrent Centre de recherche politique, on pourrait aussi dire Institut de recherche politique. 

Le "centre" ou "institut" est important, à mon avis, pour transmettre l'idée qu'il s'agit d'une organisation, et non pas un simple "groupe de réflexion", qui fait beaucoup trop informel. Les plus anciens think-tanks datent du début du 20e siècle (Russel Sage Foundation ou Carnegie Endowment for International Peace aux USA), ce sont de véritables institutions...

Dans le même ordre d'idées, le mot "réflexion" ne fait pas non plus assez formel. Ce qui se passe dans ces institutions, c'est de la recherche, effectuée par des chercheurs, pas seulement des "réflexions"...

"Laboratoire d'idées", ça donne le sens métaphorique de think-tank, mais ce n'est pas une expression utilisée couramment en ce sens comme l'est think-tank en anglais.


----------



## Cath.S.

> Institut de recherche politique


Je retiens ce terme pour mes propres traductions.


----------



## sapin

Un terme suggéré en anglais par Diane Stone (Capturing the political imagination, 1996): "Independent policy research institute", qui se traduirait facilement par "Centre indépendant de recherche politique"


----------



## Cath.S.

sapin said:


> Un terme suggéré en anglais par Diane Stone (Capturing the political imagination, 1996): "Independent policy research institute", qui se traduirait facilement par "Centre indépendant de recherche politique"


En revanche, je n'aime pas trop, car le terme _indépendant _me semble refléter la réalité de manière très peu fidèle.


----------



## RuK

Thank you so much, sapin. It's too late for the document I was working on, but I'm going to need it again. I wasn't really satisfied with groupe de reflexion, and you perfectly describe why. Centre de recherche politique. Bravo.


----------



## miluz

Très tardivement, je suppose que vous connaissez maintenant aussi l'expression "boites à idées" pour think tanks.


----------



## Cath.S.

miluz said:


> Très tardivement, je suppose que vous connaissez maintenant aussi l'expression "boites à idées" pour think tanks.


Non, je ne la connais pas dans ce sens , uniquement dans celui de sorte d'urne, sur les lieux d'une entreprise ou d'un commerce, où l'on peut glisser des suggestions d'amélioration des services.


----------



## miluz

Il est probable que la critique l'ait transformée dans ce sens, tout à fait juste.


----------



## Moon Palace

Wikipedia offers several translations here but I am dead sure I have encountered the phrase 'réservoir à idées' recently for a think tank, I just can't retrieve it. It was in an article from Les Dossiers des Sciences Humaines, and I found the translation quite appropriate all in all, since they don't experiment anything as in a lab, they need approval or clout to have their ideas implemented. And the neocons don't lack the latter if I am not mistaken.


----------



## tellect

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Un ramassis d'éminences grises ?
> (ok, c'est péjoratif !  )


Ou concentration de cellules grises. C'est moins péjoratif ...
"Cercle de réflexion" et "Club de pensée" sont sans doute des équivalents plus plausibles.


----------

